# What should I do?



## jstivers69 (Oct 29, 2022)

So, I've been with my Target for about 2 months now. I was hired to work in Tech mainly, but as of late, I have not been getting any hours back there. I mostly just work up front now (which I hate). My store gives off very odd vibes with it's placement of me working up front. I will be the only one asked... well.. told to get carts, or lift a heavy thing, or something like that. It's become really frustrating because I don't like doing those things. I love working in Tech at Target, it makes me super happy, but I don't know how much longer I can keep working at my store if all I do is work up front. What do you think? I'm not really thinking of leaving or anything because honestly, I can't lose the pay right now.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 29, 2022)

Be polite yet firm and request a meeting with HR.  Ask questions.


----------



## jstivers69 (Oct 29, 2022)

I'll try that. I'm just a little worried that I might ask TOO many questions, but that's probably me just freaking out a bit too much.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 30, 2022)

Ask your tl. Did you call off? Do you work with guests well?


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 30, 2022)

If you don't like lifting heavy things, what is your plan for moving TVs in Tech?

Clarify with your TL/ETL your preference for staying in Tech and ask for an explanation for why they are placing you up front instead. An understanding of why may help ease the weird vibes you are getting from it.


----------



## MrT (Oct 30, 2022)

Hours still aren't very good for tech yet but should be picking up now.  They may have just been scheduling you there for now till the 4th quarter grind begins.  If you don't like up front ask to be put in fulfillment.  There is a good chance they need people there.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 30, 2022)

Talk to the ETL for tech and front end. Let them both know you prefer tech but, don’t mind occasionally helping front end. Maybe front end is short staffed. They are probably hiring seasonal people so things could change soon. Make sure leaders know your preference. Good luck!!🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------

